# Big Bend Paddle Fishing Trip



## Riverrambler (Dec 5, 2015)

Great post. I would like to do the same trip except no wind and no paddling. Maybe a little poling. I've got a Gheenoe NMZ any info would be awesome, supply list ect.. Again Great post! Just remember its the tough trips that make great stories. You will not ever forget this one and you'll be telling the story for years to come.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Nice report John and great illustrative photos. Too bad the weather wasn't more cooperative. I've been in similar situations where it was a long and tiring slog back to the launch point.

And you're right, we are blessed with some of the most pristine flats/shoreline in the state. Thankfully it will stay that way due to much of it being federal or state land. Unless they start auctioning it off to the highest bidder or the "Jobs" governor decides we need more out-of-state pavers and asphalt parking lots.


----------



## Capt. John Kumiski (Sep 5, 2015)

any info would be awesome, supply list ect.. 


*IRL Trip Equipment List*



*Boat*

canoe/kayak

anchor

small tool/repair box

Paddles- 3

pushpole -optional

PFD one per person

Whistle

Bow/stern lines

Bailers (Chlorox or antifreeze bottles best)

tarp (for sailing)


Misc

waterproof pack

first aid kit

maps

nylon cord

ziplock bags

large trash bags

saw

matches

sunscreen

bug spray


Fishing

fly, spin rods

pvc pipe

small conv. Tackle box

fly bag

leader


*House*
Tent

Ground cloth

Sleeping mat

Sleeping bag, liner, & stuff sack

pillow (small)

nylon cord


*Clothes*
sneakers

sandals

wading shoes

2 pair baggy light pants

1 pair shorts

t-shirts (at least 1 long sleeve)

belt

socks- wool best

warm long sleeve shirt

sweater

raingear

bandana

hat and sunglasses

waders and shoes


 
*Personal*
Towel(s)

toilet tissue

pocketknife

toothy stuff

small flashlight

eye/sunglasses

camera

notebook and pencil

soap/shampoo

repair kit (needle and thread, duct tape)

phone


*Kitchen*
Stove and fuel

Matches

small, medium, large pots, handle

fry pan

salt, pepper, spices

Bowl, Cup, Spoon, Dish soap and sponge

Food containers

cooler


*Menu*
Breakfast

granola, box milk, tea, apples, oranges


Lunch

pb&j, cheese, stoned wheat thins crackers, dried fruit, nuts, trail mix, cookies, chocolate


*Dinners - need seven*
-chili (make at home), chips

-chicken/noodle/cheese casserole

- soup and grilled cheese sandwich


-fried fish/boiled butternut squash

-fish/crab chowder

-black beans and rice, onions, cheese

-linguini w/clam sauce, parmesan cheese

-camarao paulista com papas fritas


----------

